# TSG7: Street Cred Vs. Geek Cred



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian review the Google G1 phone (using Android) with guest and G1 owner Jake Mueller._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the seventh episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. I'll reply back to this thread soon to let you know when we'll be broadcasting our next show so you can join us!

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Our guest today is:*
Jake Mueller, www.web-synthesis.com

*Links in order of appearance:*
Google G1 from T-Mobile:
http://www.t-mobileg1.com/

Google Android Software:
http://code.google.com/android/

Multi-touch:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-touch

Sync G1 Contact with Exchange:
http://www.wrike.com/g1-exchange-sync.html

Microsoft ActiveSync for Exchange:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ActiveSync

"I Am Rich" app for iPhone:
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/08/iphone-i-am-ric.html

Apple Blocks Opera from iPhone:
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/apple-blocks-opera-mobile-on-iphone-481079

FreeBSD:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD

Killed iPhone Apps:
http://boredzo.org/killed-iphone-apps/

Dan's Band, Cryptoglitch
http://www.cryptoglitch.com/

G1 has iPhone-like Kill Switch:
http://www.crn.com/networking/211200934

Gmail:
http://www.gmail.com/

Wal-Mart's G1 Phone Discount Irks Early Android Adopters:
http://ostatic.com/176002-blog/wal-marts-g1-phone-discount-irks-early-android-adopters

ShopSavvy, bar code scanner and price checking for G1:
http://www.biggu.com/applications/

Blackberry Storm, first Blackberry with a touchscreen:
http://www.blackberry.com/blackberrystorm/

Palm Treo phones:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treo

WebKit Project:
http://webkit.org/

iBeer application for the iPhone:
http://www.hottrixdownload.com/secure/iBeer/iBeer.html

Amazon Kindle eBook Reader:
www.amazon.com/Kindle

Google Android Gallery of Winning Applications:
http://code.google.com/android/adc_gallery/

Cab4Me Android Application:
http://www.cab4me.com/

Life360 Android Application:
http://www.life360.com/

LAPD Fire Department on Twitter:
http://twitter.com/LAFD

US Army warns of Twitter dangers:
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/763213-terrorist-tweets-us-army-warns.html

Ecorio, track carbon footprint with Android:
http://www.ecorio.org/

BioWallet, biometric encryption for Android:
http://www.biowallet.net/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

The next episode of the podcast will be recorded on Sunday, November 23rd around 10:30AM or 11:00AM Eastern. Check out www.TechGuyNews.com!


----------

